# Windows Xp not prompting for WEP key



## valucomputers

I have just recently installed a fresh copy of windows xp with sp2 on a Fujitsu S6010, all drivers updated, bios updated etc etc.

Everything works fine except the wireless. It will find the connection but when i double click on it, where is should usually ask for the security key (which it does on other laptops) its just tries to connect and then comes up with the message that the router may be out of range. 

Is there any patch/fix to maybe help this? As it is not the router as we have several other computers able to connect to it at all times...


please help


----------



## alchemist83

this happens to me2. usually cos router is out of range! can u get closer to it, get it to save, then will just sign in at long range next time


----------



## DPTECH

yeah try to bing the laptop closer to the router and try it there to make sure it all works....  and did the wireless come with its own utility u can try that utility to configure it also....


----------



## valucomputers

I have tried getting closer to the router and still hasnt worked. It is the same distance away then many other of the laptops and they all connect. The signal strength says full also. Also the wireless doesnt have its own utility, well not that i can find anyway.

I had the same problem with some toshiba's but that was resolved with new wireless cards. Unfortunatly these Fujitsu's take different WC to the ones we have in stock.

Thanks for your help though, anyone else got an idea?


----------



## valucomputers

Sorry, double post


----------



## Vipernitrox

manually input the the wireless network settings such as ssid, wep key and so on.
then let him try to connect automaticcaly.


----------



## valucomputers

Yes i have also tried the manual connection and still nothing.

there is an unknown device in device manager which i have been unable to find, but i was assured by the person i bought the laptops off that it had no relevance to the wireless.

the unknown device is "Intel 82801CAM LPC Interface Controller - 248C" if anybody knows of a place i can get this driver


----------



## Vipernitrox

that's an usb controller, this is something you need.
might not be related to the wireless but you'll need drivers for that.


----------



## valucomputers

Oh, but the USB works and on the Fujitsu website is states that the USB drivers are directly supported by Windows XP


----------



## valucomputers

Problem has been kind of sorted with a new wireless card. Apparently older cards sometimes cannot pick up the newer routers.

Only problem is now have no modem, but that isnt such a big deal


----------

